# Compilation défectueuse sur CodeBlocks



## nathan71 (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous ,
Voici mon problème : je Programmer le C sur mac depuis à peu près 1 mois et je programme sur Xcode mais aussi sur Codeblocks que j'apprécie beaucoup car l'affichage dans le terminal de la compilation le rend beaucoup plus lisible que la debugger console de Xcode .
Mais depuis plusieurs jours quand je clique sur build and run sur Codeblocks il m'ouvre le terminal
mais au lieu d'y trouver mon programme compiler je me retrouve  avec un message comme ceci :

Last login: Thu Jan  5 18:47:53 on ttys001
/Users/nathan/Desktop/Mon premier programme/bin/Debug/Mon premier programme 
iMac-de-Nathan-Delacour:~ nathan$ /Users/nathan/Desktop/Mon premier programme/bin/Debug/Mon premier programme 
-bash: /Users/nathan/Desktop/Mon: No such file or directory
iMac-de-Nathan-Delacour:~ nathan$ 

Si quelqu'un trouverai la réponse a mon souci ça serai vachement sympas 
Merci d'avance
nathan =)


----------



## ntx (5 Janvier 2012)

Evite les espaces dans les noms de tes projets.


----------



## nathan71 (5 Janvier 2012)

Merci


----------

